# Modular Arts Panels--Update



## tyler durden

That stuff is awesome! Now lets not tell people about it anymore.


----------



## consolidatedbui

I used them at a Pac Sun I GC'd and performed....
I did 2 3' wide pony walls that turned into a 3' wide cloud that connected to each other.
i personally finished the panels and it was more than i expected, and i had a real hard time to make the seams become invisable. In retrospect I would have taken them more seriously.....


----------



## nEighter

where you get those?!! I would love to do the living room/upper level of my place with those :thumbsup: and how much they run you? You just mud em like any other other interior sheeting?


----------



## ChrWright

tyler durden said:


> That stuff is awesome! Now lets not tell people about it anymore.


:blink: Why?



consolidatedbui said:


> I used them at a Pac Sun I GC'd and performed....
> I did 2 3' wide pony walls that turned into a 3' wide cloud that connected to each other.
> i personally finished the panels and it was more than i expected, and i had a real hard time to make the seams become invisable. In retrospect I would have taken them more seriously.....


The seams do take some time make the wall look seamless. They do send a flexible tool with the install kit that makes applying compound to the seams easier. It's very easy to oversand and make a mess since the pattern has so much variation.




nEighter said:


> where you get those?!! I would love to do the living room/upper level of my place with those :thumbsup: and how much they run you? You just mud em like any other other interior sheeting?


Contact the manufacturer and they can give you all of that info. (and you can order it direct from them.) It will depend on the pattern you choose and the quantity. They are not inexpensive but it's an incredible effect. The wall becomes a piece of art.

We are in the finishing stage of this house so I should have pics of the finished room very soon.


----------



## ChrWright

We just finished the whole house remodel that included this media room (from the photos above). 

Here are pictures of the finished space:


----------



## ChrWright

We custom built the TV/Component cabinetry on site. The hearth and firebox wrap are stainless steel.

The floor is white oak, water-popped with an ebony stain.

I'm still compiling photos of the rest of the house and will post them in another thread.


----------



## Cole

Looks great, I think wrapping into the pantry is what pulls it all together.


----------



## ChrWright

Cole said:


> Looks great, I think wrapping into the pantry is what pulls it all together.


Thanks Cole. I'm glad we did the wrap around that corner, too. I think it makes a big difference.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I really like the stainless, odd combo but, looks pretty pimp!!

The floors are sweet too.


----------



## Frank Fried

*Thanks for the good installation photos*

Mr. Wright,
Thanks extremely much for posting so much excellent information on the Modular Arts panels!
We are being asked to bid on providing and installing the Dune product in a church in Washington, DC, and being mostly woodwork, I was considering excluding these panels from my bid.
After seeing the product in progress, so much better than anything the company web site had, I am quite comfortable proceeding with keeping this on our bid scope.
Thanks also for leading me to the Contractor Talk forums, I'll be Back!

Frank


----------



## BuiltByMAC

Ho. Lee. Crap. Now that's a nice lookin' job! The corner is absolute kick-ass, man - great work!
Progress pics def. show the work involved in making those seams disappear - 

(and thanks for wrestling control back of this thread - topic's too cool to get mired down in a pissing match w/ a "going rate" poster)

Mac


----------



## Kent Whitten

I missed this one completely. Those panels look awesome Chris! You make it what it is....beautiful!


----------



## ChrWright

Thanks guys. And Frank, you're very welcome and I'm glad it helped.

I didn't find a whole lot either when I was planning the install--and that was one of the reasons I made the thread. 

If at all possible, plan on cladding your wall in 1/2" ply--and get it dead flat. It will make the install a lot easier. The one section we did over drywall was more of a hassle than those we installed on the wood cleats. 

One thing I don't know if I mentioned--The panels come pre-drilled at the perimeter, but for any perimeter cuts you'll be drilling your own hole and countersink. The temptation is to drill in the valley of the pattern, but that seems to be where the reinforced shell is the thinnest. If you accidentally drill the countersink past that shell--the hole is ruined and you'll have to drill another. The gypsum base behind it is very light weight and won't hold a screw on its own.


----------



## tcleve4911

shanekw1 said:


> Other than the "going rate" part, nothing at all.
> 
> The "going rate" is simply the rate you must charge in order to keep "going".


Nicely stated Shane.

Perhaps the better way to get a grip on the cost of doing something like this is to ask how many man hours went into the process from start to finish. 

I noticed the first post was March 10th and the final August 20th. 

Absolutely stunning effect. 

Well done.:thumbsup:


----------



## giantfan

Great job on the install :thumbsup: It looks awesome.

What are you filling the holes and doing the joints with? Do you tape the joints? Mesh tape? Paper tape?

I will show this thread to one of the architects that we do work for. This looks right up his alley. 

What was the aprox. sq ft material cost for this?


----------



## ContrBob

Nice Job!


----------



## tyler durden

Looks awesome! Good use of the space. Nice cabinet!
Great house! Needs better furnishings though


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Chris, first of all thanks! I actually found CT after searching the web for info on the installation of these panels. I am putting together a proposal for a commercial install coming up in a few months and seeing the process that you went through has been very helpful. Did you use a drywall contractor to do the seam finishing or do it all yourself?
I have also looked at some of the other jobs that you have posted photos from and am very impressed, nice work! 
As I am new to CT, I am just getting around to looking at all of the awesome forum topics and photos. Thanks again! (And...Dont be too surprised if I call you when we get started on that store where the panels are going in...:laughing: you are the only expert I know!)


----------



## ApgarNJ

I missed this thread completely. As always chris, nice clean work. I really like those panels. have you used them at all since this project? Are they ordered by the size of the wall you have and numbered or are they all the same and you have to cut/line up the butt seams to get the lines to align?

That whole room is beautiful, stainless adds a modern look and I think it works well.

do you always work in a blue button up long sleeve shirt? ;-)


----------



## Big Rig

It looks ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC Chris! I have been looking for the opportunity to include this design element on one of my projects; eventually...
I have always been intrigued and impressed with the quality of your work and materials choices. I am a huge fan of mid-century and new age modern (which you seem to do a lot of). I am curious, how much of YOUR input goes into your projects design-wise?
Keep up the great work!


----------



## GO Remodeling

Just thinking out loud, Chris, could you have installed the panels with thinset or mmmm...mastic and skipped some of the holes?


----------



## ChrWright

Sorry for the delayed response guys. For some reason I missed your replies.



TIGHTER MITER said:


> Chris, first of all thanks! I actually found CT after searching the web for info on the installation of these panels. I am putting together a proposal for a commercial install coming up in a few months and seeing the process that you went through has been very helpful. Did you use a drywall contractor to do the seam finishing or do it all yourself?
> I have also looked at some of the other jobs that you have posted photos from and am very impressed, nice work!
> As I am new to CT, I am just getting around to looking at all of the awesome forum topics and photos. Thanks again! (And...Dont be too surprised if I call you when we get started on that store where the panels are going in...:laughing: you are the only expert I know!)


Thanks very much for the compliments. I have a great team of craftsmen. We did all of that install in-house. I put up the panels, and two of my guys finished the seams. 

You're welcome to call me any time. 



ApgarNJ said:


> I missed this thread completely. As always chris, nice clean work. I really like those panels. have you used them at all since this project? Are they ordered by the size of the wall you have and numbered or are they all the same and you have to cut/line up the butt seams to get the lines to align?
> 
> That whole room is beautiful, stainless adds a modern look and I think it works well.
> 
> do you always work in a blue button up long sleeve shirt? ;-)


Thanks Dan. I have an entire crate of that material in the "Bloom" pattern that I've been looking to use on a project. Haven't found the right fit yet.

They now have two different sizes of panels, for different applications. Rory is getting ready to install the smaller size on a fireplace project of his. You order them by the piece, and the larger ones are 32"x32". 

It's a single piece repeat pattern, so all you do is orient them in the right direction for it to match up in every direction. The tabs along the edges make it fairly straightforward, and they interlock with each other to make for a tight fit.



Big Rig said:


> It looks ABSOLUTELY FANTASTIC Chris! I have been looking for the opportunity to include this design element on one of my projects; eventually...
> I have always been intrigued and impressed with the quality of your work and materials choices. I am a huge fan of mid-century and new age modern (which you seem to do a lot of). I am curious, how much of YOUR input goes into your projects design-wise?
> Keep up the great work!


Thanks very much. I am fortunate to work with some very talented designers on our projects. Some are projects they bring to me, and some I bring to them. Over the years, I've built hundreds of projects of various sizes with this designer. I've learned a lot about good design from working with him, and it's definitely made me a better craftsman. I do perform design work on some of our projects, but when it comes to working with a really good designer--I consider them the artist, and we're the brush. 



olzo55 said:


> Just thinking out loud, Chris, could you have installed the panels with thinset or mmmm...mastic and skipped some of the holes?


Actually, the mechanical fasteners are the only way the panels bond to the wall. The screw holes come pre-formed in the reinforced surface. They have a gypsum base beneath that hardened shell--and the surface of the back is very soft. The construction adhesive is only applied at the seams between the panels.


----------



## SSC

How did you go about cutting the miters for the corners? From the pictures it looks flawless- the waves follow right thru. What did you do as far as bonding the miter? screws? glue? both? 

Would you consider the material price mid range or high end? would you suggest it to any customer or only those with a larger budget?


----------



## ChrWright

SSC said:


> How did you go about cutting the miters for the corners? From the pictures it looks flawless- the waves follow right thru. What did you do as far as bonding the miter? screws? glue? both?
> 
> Would you consider the material price mid range or high end? would you suggest it to any customer or only those with a larger budget?


I cut the miters at the factory edges so the pattern would flow around the corner. I used a 4" dry diamond bladed circular saw with a vacuum. (Still made a ton of dust). 

The material price I would say is high end--similar to an extra large format premium stone tile. I haven't priced the smaller tiles yet, so I'm not sure what they run. Overall, it's an upper mid to high end finish. 

It definitely makes for a powerful effect and wouldn't be a hard sell if the house and project style were a good fit.


----------



## Snobnd

Thats a hell of a nice look Chris, I liked how you did the corner and the match was spot on, I could see using that product in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## moorewarner

Beautiful end result, throw another accolade on the pile.


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Sweet project Chris! I know it is a couple of years old, but I just wanted to add another +1. Its nice to see someone else who does modern work. Around here it is less that 1% of the market, but if you can get in that niche the projects usually have a pretty good budget. 

I was wondering, how well has that corner stood up over time? 

Also, if anyone is interested the company that manufactures that panel also makes blocks. Pretty amazing stuff. 

http://www.modulararts.com/blocks/designs.html


----------



## WildWill

ChrWright said:


> I stand corrected... there is a third option: thick skinned AND offended.


I busted out laughing when I read that! My wife is/was sleeping in the next room and she must think I'm nuts..

The wall panels are awesome. I'd like to get some hands on time with those and I might have a nice place to take a trial run with em. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

We are expecting delivery of our Modular Arts Panels on Wednesday of next week- We are installing 80 panels in 2 locations of a new restaurant. Should be a challenge! I will post some pics of the progress of the job- Hope it turns out nearly as good as the job you did Chris~


----------



## ChrWright

TIGHTER MITER said:


> We are expecting delivery of our Modular Arts Panels on Wednesday of next week- We are installing 80 panels in 2 locations of a new restaurant. Should be a challenge! I will post some pics of the progress of the job- Hope it turns out nearly as good as the job you did Chris~


Awesome. Definitely post some pics.

Which pattern are you installing?


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

I will definitely post pics- We are installing the Swim pattern. Should be fun!


----------



## EmmCeeDee

Hey Chris, I saw you in this months JLC. Nice article!


----------



## TNTRenovate

EmmCeeDee said:


> Hey Chris, I saw you in this months JLC. Nice article!


Just read the article.

Funny I was flippin' through it and saw the back of his head, and said to myself, that looks like Chris. I have never met him nor seen any pictures but a head shot or two. I turned the page and wouldn't ya know it there it was an article by Christopher Wright.

Nice!


----------



## Broad River

*Thanks. I'm getting ready to do an install of these.....*

and your pics were a tremendous help. I've been lurking here forever, but finally joined to say THANKS!!!


----------



## Keeyter

What's the verdict on PITA for painting these!


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Painting is really not that big of an issue- it is the finishing of them and sanding and finishing and sanding and finishing and the sanding.....lol ,, one coat of the recommended primer/sealer on the seams and then 2 more coats of the primer/sealer on the entire wall and then 1 more coat of a quality flat paint to finish it up ...all sprayed on and then you are done..unless you get fishering of some of the seams like we did on the last wall we did because of movement in the wall..URG!


----------



## Henn Drywall

To the OP - thanks for the pictures, very nice work. How many times have you installed panels of these types?
Otherwise, these panels are very interesting, a lot of beautiful designs.


----------

